# Bud Anderson



## soulezoo (Jun 16, 2019)

Was out at the Auburn, CA airport today and thought the members here could appreciate the pictures.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Jun 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Jun 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2019)

I have heard him and Chuck are on the outside due to Chucks wife...


----------



## soulezoo (Jun 17, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have heard him and Chuck are on the outside due to Chucks wife...



There's some truth to that from what I understand. There's also ongoing friction between Chuck's wife and his children I hear. I don't know the truth of it all, it's just local gossip. But both guys aren't so visible any longer due to age, health. They live barely 20 miles or so apart too.

It's too bad really.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2019)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2019)

Bud Anderson supposed to speak at air venture this year if his health holds out. Supposed to be a gathering of mustangs as tribute to him. Should be a good time. Great shots.


----------

